# Nueva IDE Gratuita para los STM32



## Hellmut1956 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola amigos, con el STM32Cube de STMicroelectronics es disponible una potente herramienta para la programación de controladores de esta familia. Ademas se ha presentado un nuevo HAL, una nueva interfaz que abstrae la hardware con los elementos de su biblioteca, permitiendo a aquellos que programen usándola pasar su software con un mínimo de esfuerzo esta a otros controladores de esta familia. La IDE contiene una herramienta de configuración gráfica que genera código en la lengua "C" para la inicialisación de la componente de acuerdo a las necesidades del usuario. Todos los que hemos usado controladores diferentes sabemos el extenso estudio y la experimentación, para captar en que partes, con que valores inicialisamos las diversas funcionalidades de un controlador. Toda ayuda aquí acelera el usar nuevas componentes. En otro parte hablando de los controladores embebidos basados en licencias de ARM, hable de la utilidad de la API CMSIS que cada proveedor tiene, por requerimiento de la licencia de ARM, ofrecer bibliotecas que permitan usar las periferias incluidas en una versión específica de un controlador en forma de una API estandardisada. API, es la interfaz de programación, que defines el formato y los parametros por el cual los parametros que inicializan una periferia en un controlador son inicialisados. esto no deja de forzar el entender la función de los parametros y su forma eficiente de usarlos. Pues aquí habría que estudiar que efecto de aceleración se logra con la herramienta gráfica ofrecida!
STM32Cube viene con cientos de ejemplos y addemás con un mecanismo de actualisación que actualiza la software de tal forma que ojalá los cambios afecten el código lo menos posible. Como la IDe es nueva, habra que ver que calidad tiene!
vale mencionar, que STMicroelectronics ha sacado una nueva placa de evaluación llamada "Nucleo" para controladorres de la familia de los STM32


----------



## ByAxel (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola, está bueno pero al parecer le han cambiado el nombre ya que habia uno parecido llamado MicroXplorer solo que éste está mejor... es también un herramienta que no tengia el CooCox para los STM32 por ejemplo.


----------

